
VirnetX Wins $302.4M Trial Against Apple in Texas - JulienRbrt
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-10-01/virnetx-wins-302-4-million-trial-against-apple-in-texas
======
arbuge
Let's see... "VirnetX Holding Corp". Just East Texas back at work handing
money to patent trolls... nothing to see here folks... move along.

